# wearing sneakers without socks



## This person is anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

How do women get away with wearing vans, keds, converse, etc without wearing socks without their feet bleeding? You would probably say they wear no-show tiny ankle socks, but I have actually seen teenage girls put them on or take them off while not wearing socks.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a "woman" and i don't understand it either. I can't wear shoes without socks, it's way too uncomfortable. And you would feel every tiny bit of stone or sand in your shoes. No, just no. I ain't about that life.


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know but it's hot. Keep doing it ladies


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

No show socks


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a male and sometimes I wear sneakers without socks, doesn't look that different since I wear low socks in Summer anyway.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't see why it would be a problem. I ran around in various brands of tennis shoes without socks my whole childhood. When a pair got too worn it got downgraded to barn shoes instead of school shoes and then I'd usually tie them just enough to stay on and slide them on and off never wearing socks. I never had any sores on my feet. I did have hiking shoes and winter boots rub as they got old but not while new.


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

I guess we just have thick skin and loose shoes. It may be from walking barefoot growing up. My feet never bleed even with stiffer shoes made from thicker material. I just get nasty blisters, and I have to give my feet a break. Sometimes other girls take off their shoes and carry them when their feet get too beaten up. It might also be the brand of shoes we have, because certain workout shoes are really hard on the ankles while slippers are not.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

The only problem I ever had is when you wear the heel fabric down until the plastic support piece that holds the shape of the heel is exposed it would jam into the back of my ankle on some pairs. I have a problem now with some shoe designs but usually it's sports sandals. I shattered my right ankle in late teens and it healed with the bone bigger and a different shape. Sometimes the connector to sandal straps on the side or the top edge of a low shoe digs against the misshapen bone and breaks the skin.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been doing it past few days .. but only cause I hate doing laundry.. and I was out of short socks. it's been hot here. like 90's. feet sweat a lot in sneaks with no socks. ugh. so ... I did laundry.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Never had my feet sweat. No matter what I did in even 100f + weather my socks were never wet unless I ran into water so why wear them? My hands do sweat badly. Sometimes in martial arts classes the handle of my wooden knife would be several shades darker because of the sweat it was absorbing.


----------



## This person is anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

*going barefoot in sneakers*

Are there any brands of sneakers that I can get away with not wearing socks? I am a 17 year old girl, and at my school, all the girls are wearing vans, keds, converse, etc without socks, and I know that they are not wearing invisible ankle socks because I see them lift their foot out of their shoe occasionally, and sometimes with both feet. I have also heard that it causes smelly feet and blisters, but I know that even those who do wear socks with sneakers will still have smelly feet anyway.


----------



## This person is anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

Is anybody going to reply?


----------



## This person is anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

*shoes that are comfortable without socks*

Are there any sneakers that can be comfortably worn without socks? What about vans, converse, or keds?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

why is everyone so dang obsessed with making threads about wearing shoes sockless? what is this?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why not just ask them? Or since you're already seeing what they wear. I think its gross not wearing sock. Feel this teen generation gone lazy.


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

This person is anonymous said:


> I know that even those who do wear socks with sneakers will still have smelly feet anyway.


If you sweat, you will get smelly feet regardless. But by wearing socks you prevent most of it from getting into your shoes making them extra smelly. Buy some ballerina socks which just cover the bottom of your feet.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Shoes with vents 
http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/sche...es/ALL-OUT-BLAZE-SIEVE-7BLDRFUS-054051-J65246

Getting more into the realm of sandals
http://www.scheels.com/shop/en/sche...s-keen-clearwater-cnx-shoes-871209-1008769-e5


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

karenw said:


> You can't kid a kidder lol, three threads about sneakers right. Too right you are anonymous.


yep. i noticed that too. LOL.

the OP should just try it... and find out .


----------



## This person is anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

I figured vans, keds, and converse could be worn without socks because they're so breathable, thus foot sweat can evaporate more easily and not be trapped in your shoe causing your foot to smell like cheese. But I wanted peoples approval. Anyways, what is different about toms than the other shoes I mentioned that allows you to wear toms without socks?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

The last time I wore sneakers without socks, I found a cockroach inside that was crushed by my foot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

